# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Soutenez Canard PC

## La Rédaction

Vous le savez certainement mais au cas où, nous vous rappelons que Canard PC passe bimensuel dès 2007. Il paraîtra désormais le 1er et le 15 de chaque mois, à un ou deux jours près si ces dates venaient à tomber sur des jours fériés. Le journal fera désormais 64 pages pour un prix de 3,80 euros, soit 5 % d’économie par rapport à l’hebdomadaire pour 10 % de rédactionnel en plus.



Ce changement a provoqué de nombreuses interrogations sur le forum auxquelles nous avons eu l'occasion de répondre. De même, et parce que certains d'entre vous l'on demandé, nous avons ouvert un topic pour que ceux qui le souhaitent puissent apporter leur soutien à l'équipe. 



Ce changement de formule très attendu par la rédaction va nous permettre de réaliser un journal plus complet, plus con (enfin, on va essayer), tout en continuant à faire évoluer le site rapidement. Nous espérons à terme pouvoir vous offrir une offre web+papier unique en son genre et envahir la planète de lapins débiles. On a déjà réussi à contaminer Ubisoft, c'est donc en bonne voie. 



Sur ce, nous vous souhaitons d'excellentes fêtes !

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## lemanruss

Félicitations à vous ! Et longue vie à CanardPC !!!

----------


## wakestorm

Ca fait deux sorties de chez soi en moins par moi ! Youpi ! (plus que les deux autres et le passage bidon à l'ANPE  ::o: )

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> P.-S. : Je profite également de cette news pour demander au gars qui a garé sa voiture de merde devant le parking de la déplacer, ou de la brûler avant que je m'énerve.


Personne ne sortira de cet immeuble avant de m'avoir rendu le paquet de choco-BN qui a disparu de dedans mon sac.

----------


## Pollux568

C'est marrant parce qu'en dessous du titre de la couverture (canard pc), ya encore écrit "hebdomadaire, parait le mercredi"

----------


## John Kay

L'autre topic de 13pages m'a fait un peu peur, mais vive le canard bimensuel.
Je pense que ça va apporter un vrai truc en plus au niveau de la déconne et de la densité.

----------


## Aellon

Pourquoi pas, il m'arrive parfois de "zaper" une sortie, cause de temps et d'argent (jamais de monnaie). Donc 2 fois par mois, ça me plait.

----------


## Seldoon182

Apparament, Casque Noire aurait les Choco-BN d'Ivan Le Fou... Achete-toi des P'tit LU, ils sont bien meilleurs !   :^_^:

----------


## Aladfal

> L'autre topic de 13 pages m'a fait un peu peur, mais vive le canard bimensuel.
> Je pense que ça va apporter un vrai truc en plus au niveau de la déconne et de la densité.


Mais kestufoulà, toi ?  ::blink::  
222 messages ?!
M'étonne pas que _Wart_ sorte jamais, tiens. Occupe-toi de ta boutique au lieu de lorgner celle des autres ! :P

----------


## Karl Moonferon

> Personne ne sortira de cet immeuble avant de m'avoir rendu le paquet de choco-BN qui a disparu de dedans mon sac.



C'est le mec qui a garé sa voiture là, pour daire chier qui a pris ton paquet de choco BN pour faire chier aussi.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

::ninja::

----------


## g4m3rz

> C'est marrant parce qu'en dessous du titre de la couverture (canard pc), ya encore écrit "hebdomadaire, parait le mercredi"


C'est à partir de 2007 que CPC sera en bi (valent) là c'est le dernier numéro en hebdomadaire   :;):  . Mais il est bonus, donc double, donc ça sera la formule du bi (nochio) à peu de choses près. Enfin moi je lis les news   ::ninja::

----------


## EyAz

> P.-S. : Je profite également de cette news pour demander au gars qui a garé sa voiture de merde devant le parking de la déplacer, ou de la brûler avant que je m'énerve.


C'est moi ! Et je l'enleverais pas, nananèreuh   ::ninja::

----------


## Sekkyumu

Moi je dis : Bravo à CPC et bonne continuation avec cette nouvelle formule  ::): .

Un lecteur content.

----------


## Toxic

Enfin ce qui est bizarre c'est que pour l'instant personne n'a encore râlé sur le thème "Kôôôôa ? Une couverture sur Command & Conquer 3 ? Bande de salauds vendus au grand capital, faire ainsi la promo d'un jeu EA, c'est dégueulasse, pourquoi pas World of Warcraft en couverture aussi tant qu'on y est, gnagnagnagnagnagna..." On sent que c'est le weekend et que tous les râleurs habituels sont occupés à jouer à la Wii.

----------


## Niklaos

Moi y'a un truc qui me frappe c'est que Casque dit qu'ils ont rachetés UbiSoft et ca choque personne :P

"Nous espérons à terme pouvoir vous offrir une offre web+papier unique en son genre et envahir la planète de lapins débiles. On a déjà réussi à contaminer Ubisoft, c'est donc en bonne voie."

Sinon perso j'aime bien aussi la formule Bi  ::): 

Et moi je veux bien des lapins débiles en plastique !!

----------


## Kyn

Moi ce qui m'a surpris c'est que la prochaine couv' soit déjà prête. A ce rythme-là ils vont nous prendre des putains de résolutions pour 2007, ça va dépoter...

----------


## flibulin bulard

la couv est déja prête????
ayé, Tarace est un vrai maquettiste maintenant   ::ninja::

----------


## Stukka

Bon sang. Des lapins débiles (alors que Pipeman vaut mille fois mieux) et des chocos BN, les biscuits les plus fourbes de l'univers (leur petit sourire en coin, parfois un clin d'oeil, ce qui est un peu cavalier quand on se connait à peine....), la qualité de ce magazine me déçoit de plus de plus. Le niveau est en chute libre.

Afin de vous faire part de mon mécontentement par rapport à l'absence de valeurs aussi nobles qu'un Pipeman ou des Princes (des choc BN...quel manque de goût), je n'achéterai plus votre revue qu'une semaine sur deux. Tout de suite, ça fait moins les malins là dedans.

Et inutile de tenter de me raisonner, mon choix est fait.

----------


## Casque Noir

> C'est à partir de 2007 que CPC sera en bi (valent) là c'est le dernier numéro en hebdomadaire   . Mais il est bonus, donc double, donc ça sera la formule du bi (nochio) à peu de choses près. Enfin moi je lis les news


J'allais le dire

----------


## Piotr

Si vous avez vraiment besoin de votre dose de conneries pendant les vacances, venez chez nous. C'est totalement amateur, bourré de fautes d'orthographes et y'a même des moments ou l'on se prend au sérieux en parlant politique. A toute !

----------


## t-buster

> Tu peux crever. Je les ai tous bouffés



chouette. on va pouvoir assister à une partie de conter-strike en live....

----------


## albator784

je suit a fond avec vous si cette formule permet un meilleurs equilibre pour vous je n'y voit aucun inconvenient de l'acheter tout les 15 jours ,de toute facons il paraitrait toute les heures que je l'acheterai quand meme  car la liberté d'ecriture ca n'a pas de prix!d'ailleurs pour vous soutenir je m'en vais m'abonner des le debut 2007

----------


## tinx10

NONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

Pitié pas de changement de formule je ne veux pas revivre le même cauchemard que celui vécu avec Joystick.

Je me souviens du premier numéro de Joystick que j'ai acheté il était aussi fait sur du papier cul il pesait pas plus de trois grammes mais il était bon.
Aujourd'hui c'est un américain obèse gavé de pubs et incipide racheter par un obscure groupe de presse Croate (je suis pas sur pour le groupe de presse   ::XD::  )

Je vous en supplie ne vous fourvoyez pas dans la médiocrité journalistique, j'aime trop ce petit canard (WC ? bah oui c'est là que je le lis) il me fait tellement rire et m'apporte ma ration hebdomadaire de bonne humeur pour supporter mes collègues de boulot des journées durant   ::unsure::  

Aller je vous dit quand même un MEGA (drive ?) bonne chance pour cette migration, je serais quand même là pour vous lire même si c'est toutes les 2 semaines (non vous ne vous débarrasserez pas de moi comme ca).

----------


## Groomy

Même pas Vanguard sur la couverture, on préfere mettre LOTR, c'est un scandale, vraiment elle commence mal la nouvelle formule   :<_<:  

(non je déconne   :;):  )

----------


## Clark

Et du coup, vous embauchez pas d'autres cons pour faire les bimensuels ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zarkoff

Et si vous sortiez un canard console entre 2 canard pc, hein ? nan ? bon !

Le probleme avec le Bi, perso ça va être le prix, comme je pique 2€ toutes les semaines dans le porte monnaie de ma femme, ça passe, mais là, 3.80€ je vais risquer ma vie...

Salut à Ivan, alors, on vient chercher ses dividendes de fin d'année ??   ::XD::

----------


## GREGORY

pq pas mais le canard chaque semaine c'etait qd meme + sympa   ::(:

----------


## XWolverine

> comme je pique 2€ toutes les semaines dans le porte monnaie de ma femme, ça passe, mais là, 3.80€ je vais risquer ma vie...


Ben tu lui pique 2€ la première semaine et 1,8€ la suivante et tu lui explique, si (quand) tu te fais gauler, qu'elle économise 20 centimes, parce qu'avant, c'était 2€ toutes les semaines.
Non, ne me remercie pas  ::):

----------


## Ouaflechien

en révolte a ce passage au bimensuel j'achéterai mon cpc le semaine ou il ne sort pas.   ::zzz::

----------


## Ghadzoeux

bon, plus que 2 numéros par mois OK, mais à condition qu'on y trouve à CHAQUE FOIS une grille de mots croisés (et un sudoku pour les plus lâches d'entre vous)
sinon je me fais exploser en plein supermarché avec des ceintures de saucisses de Toulouse!

----------


## mmt-akh

CPC est mort vive CPC

je n'ai pas précisé que je parlais de l'hebdo pas du bimensuel :P

si vous me cherchez je suis déjà dehors et en plus j'ai laissé ma caisse devant la porte  ::XD::

----------


## Pyu

De toute manière, la version papier je ne l'achète que quand je la trouve (c'est à dire pas souvent - a croire que les libraires belges ont peur des canards et en prime, craignent d'attiré les geek dans leurs boutiques...)

----------


## Niklaos

Ca veut dire que le dernier numéro simple devient Collector ?

----------


## sissi

Vivement la prochaine annonce "canard pc devient mensuel" :P 
Bonne route

----------


## Othala

AHAHAH enfin, l'invasion commence !!

----------


## Clad

Si CanardPC marche vraiment bien, qu'il se vend à plein d'exemplaires tout ça, et que les soucis de rentabilités ne se posent plus, on pourra esperer un retour à la formule hebdo ?

J'acrochais totalement au concept de l'hebdo, qui coûte rien, qui est tout fin, qu'on garde au fond du sac histoire de l'avoir toujours à disposition au moindre besoin de tuer le temps.

----------


## loopingz

::huh::  
Juste pour dire que je suis dégouté  ::(:   de ce changement, que le coté hebdomadaire c'est ce qui faisait la force ultime de ce canard  ::wacko::  . Je comprends que ca devait imposer un rythme ultra violant mais moi je m'en foutais je suis pas rédacteur   ::ninja::  !
Qu'est ce que je vais bien pouvoir faire un mercredi sur deux (ok je sais y aura encore auto hebdo) ?
L'hebdomadaire, c'était la seule facon d'avoir des infos peu à la bourre par rapport au net, passez mensuel et il n'y aura plus que canardplus.com d'excellent !
Bon allez c'était une blague ? Continuez a faire du bon taf ! Et repassez hebdo !   ::unsure::

----------


## Guest

C'est dommage de se dire que le canard a su évoluer jusqu'à avoir un site et passer bimensuel comme évolution logique, et que ses lecteurs n'en sont pas capables...

----------


## Othala

Malheureux en effet !!

----------


## Mikh4il

C'est tout simplement qu'unee bonne partie des lecteurs aimait avoir chaque semaine leur doses de news sur l'univers PC de façon hebdomadaire, perso ça me chagrine un peu ce changement mais je continuerai à l'acheter de toute façon.

----------


## Othala

De toute façon, on gagne au change, on obtient un livre avec le double de pages et moins cher qui plus est !!
Laissons faire leurs petits chemins, ensuite ils nous engagerons au sein de l'équipe !!  ::lol::  

VLA le bordel !!!  :P

----------


## Shamanix

Moi honnêtement, tant qu'on ne touche pas au rédactionnel je m'en branle, essayer juste d'éviter le bi-séculaire, par ce que bon si le facteur merde sa fait quand même chier d'avoir attendu 50 ans pour des prunes   ::rolleyes::  

Et en ce qui concerne la bagniolle, a tout les coups c'est  encore un lecteur mécontent, z'avez vérifier que le coffre soit pas truffer au Semtex ou au C4 ?

----------


## Maskass

bon, j'avais pas eu le temps de donner mon p'tit avis (qui ne vaut rien, je sais   ::XD::  ) 
ca va changer nos p'tites habitudes... et y'en a qu'aiment pas ca... moi ca m'derange pas meme si le format hebdo me plaisait pas mal. 
Bref, j'attends avec impatience le premier numero bi... 
Je pense meme que je vais en profiter pour m'abonner... bah ouais, maintenant qu'il va falloir reflechir a quel mercredi il faut sortir acheter le canard... j'prefere le recevoir et pas reflechir  ::wacko::  

Allez, canard PC est mort, vive canard PC!!!   :;):

----------


## UniKorn

D'un coté, je suis déçu de ne plus avoir une dose de news fraîches tous les mercredis, de l'autre, je me dis qu'on aura plus de temps pour le lire en entier, je n'ai pas toujours le temps de le lire en 1 semaine.

----------


## captaindax

> Pour tous nos lecteurs qui n’auraient pas, honte à eux, acheté le numéro précédent de Canard PC, nous rappelons que le journal passe bimensuel dès 2007. Il paraîtra désormais le 1er et le 15 de chaque mois, à un ou deux jours près si ces dates venaient à tomber sur des jours fériés. Le format sera dès lors très proche du numéro 141 qui sortira mercredi : 64 pages pour un prix de 3,80 euros, soit 5 % d’économie par rapport à l’hebdomadaire pour 10 % de rédactionnel en plus.
> Ce changement a provoqué de nombreuses interrogations sur le forum auxquelles nous avons eu l'occasion de répondre. De même, et parce que certains d'entre vous l'on demandé, nous avons ouvert un topic pour que ceux qui le souhaitent puissent apporter leur soutien à l'équipe. 
> Ce changement de formule très attendu par la rédaction va nous permettre de réaliser un journal plus complet, plus con (enfin, on va essayer), tout en continuant à faire évoluer le site rapidement. Nous espérons à terme pouvoir vous offrir une offre web+papier unique en son genre et envahir la planète de lapins débiles. On a déjà réussi à contaminer Ubisoft, c'est donc en bonne voie. 
> Pendant la période des fêtes, qui débute pour nous ce week-end, il se peut que vous assistiez à une avalanche de fautes d'orthographes et un minimum syndical de news, la plupart de l'équipe étant partie quelques jours en vacances. Veuillez par avance nous excuser de cet excès de fainéantise.
> Bonnes fêtes et encore merci à tous !!!
> P.-S. : Je profite également de cette news pour demander au gars qui a garé sa voiture de merde devant le parking de la déplacer, ou de la brûler avant que je m'énerve.

[/quote]
Bah à défaut de faire 35heures vous en ferais 45  ::):  
Et vous pourez enfin prendre des vacances (XD]
ps: je vais faire une descente à la redac' voir si ça bosse  :^_^: 
En tout cas reprendre un Format spécial été pour toutes l'année, c'est gonflé  ::w00t::  
( Je me disait bien que vous aviez une influence sur les lapin d'ubi, mais pourquoi pas rose???)

----------


## Algent

J'adore le bandeau cpc du week-end :D

----------


## Erokh

> C'est tout simplement qu'unee bonne partie des lecteurs aimait avoir chaque semaine leur doses de news sur l'univers PC de façon hebdomadaire, perso ça me chagrine un peu ce changement mais je continuerai à l'acheter de toute façon.


mais qu'est-ce qui vous embête tant? si vous tenez vraiment à lire une fois par semaine, vous n'aurez qu'à lire une moitié du mag la première semaine, et l'autre moitié la deuxième!!!

Ca vous fera autant de lecture qu'avant, en plus!!

----------


## Zenodius

Que dire que dire...

Moi en soit, ça change rien pour moi, étant donné que je lisais mes CPC avec un peu de retard, donc à ce niveau là je remarquerai rien, pour le prix, c'est tout bénef aussi...

Ce qui me chagrine un peu plus, c'est qu'à mon avis ça cache quelque chose de pas forcément bon (rédacteurs de Joystick qui quittent pout faire quelque chose de différent... Et pour au final arriver à un produit pas si loin. Enfin, attention, je parle que de vue extérieure, pas de contenu..), alors j'espère pas avoir à lire un jour que CPC c'est fini...

Depuis la sortit du journal, c'est en vous lisant VOUS que j'ai mes plus grosses partie de rire, et pas un autre, imaginez que deviendrai ma vie sans vous ? Je risquerai d'en être rendu à me droguer à WoW...   ::sad::  


Longue vie à Canard PC, je suis de tout coeur avec vous en tout cas.



PS : J'ai apprit le départ de Ivan y'a un bail déjà, mais moi ce que je me demande, c'est : "Pourquoi?", l'info est elle tombée quelque part ? Ou dois-je avoir recours à un privé russe ?   ::ninja::

----------


## TimeBomb

Bonnes vacances les gars, comptez sur moi pour la rentré....   ::mellow::

----------


## GREGORY

a quand un référendum sur la question ??

vive la démocratie!

----------


## nothuman

C'est la période des changements (des bilans aussi, mais là OSEF, quoique, il y a peut être un rapport (?)) en ce moment. Et le magajine papier s'y met lui aussi. La parution bimensuel j'ai rien contre (à vrai dire j'ai quasiment toujours une semaine de retard dans la lecture de mon cpc) à condition que le contenu reste identique.

----------


## Guest

> mais qu'est-ce qui vous embête tant? si vous tenez vraiment à lire une fois par semaine, vous n'aurez qu'à lire une moitié du mag la première semaine, et l'autre moitié la deuxième!!!
> 
> Ca vous fera autant de lecture qu'avant, en plus!!


Ah ben non ça fera plus de lecture, ça peut être très perturbant ! [/ironie]

----------


## hide

Moi ce qui me chagrinerait c'est que le contenu soit justement identique.
En fait toutes les petites news qu'on s'en fout et qui vont sentir le poisson pas frais en 2 semaines elle vont sur le site (et pas sur le bi), par contre les tests, comparatifs matos etc... ça, il en faut sur le bi !

Ca me semblerait quelque chose de très juste.   :B):

----------


## Casque Noir

> Longue vie à Canard PC, je suis de tout coeur avec vous en tout cas.
> PS : J'ai apprit le départ de Ivan y'a un bail déjà, mais moi ce que je me demande, c'est : "Pourquoi?", l'info est elle tombée quelque part ? Ou dois-je avoir recours à un privé russe ?


Nous avions fait un édito pour expliquer pourquoi Ivan partait. Il a eu une opportunité que l'on a qu'une fois dans sa vie et, apès une long mois de réflexion, il a décidé de tenter sa chance.

----------


## francou008

Je suppute que la raison restera inconnue, sauf si on voit aux infos un soir "Sombre affaire de trafic de caniches morts et d'enfants albinos decouvert a paris, l'instigateur serait un ancien redacteur d'un magasine à but lucratif"

----------


## Stukka

Je penche plutôt pour son départ pour un laboratoire dont les recherches visent à ressuciter le général.
On entend des bruits étranges, parfois, du côté de Colombey-les-deux-églises, et on y a même vu roder un ancien prix Goncourt. C'est dire si l'affaire semble complexe.

----------


## nak

je suis pour :-)  cela ne me derange pas.
d'autant plus que je ne l'achete plus depuis bien longtemps.

l'info du jeu video est présente sur le net de manière bien plus vivante et rapide alors...la messe est dite.

longue vie a www.canardplus.com

----------


## Eno Onmai

Bon, je vois que personne ne l'a fait (enfin bon, vu que je dors debout, je l'ai peut-être raté...)

*Ce canard est un scandale!* 


Sinon, comme les autres, ça va être dur de tenir une semaine sans CPC, mais si c'est pour notre bien, je dis banco.

----------


## Tiax

Tant que Couly reste je resterais fidèle à CPC

----------


## Shamanix

"Il a eu une opportunité que l'on a qu'une fois dans sa vie et, apès une long mois de réflexion, il a décidé de tenter sa chance."

C'est vrais que le 1er rôle dans le dernier Marc Dorcel, moi aussi je pensse que j'aurais dit merde a tout ces gagne-petit de gamers, p***** il va en défoncer de la c***** l'enf***** ^^

Ou alors il s'est fait débaucher pour une nouvelle rubrique "Gaming" dans Libération ?   :<_<: 

Mais enfin, comme dirais l'autre: Cela ne nouuuuus regarde pas.

----------


## Tongue_Depressor

Les Inconnus.

*Classement :*

1 point :
Tongue_Depressor

Je ne peux pas poster actuellement, je laisse la main au suivant.

----------


## lancelotdm

tant que les mots croisés sont aussi doublés ça me va.

----------


## Paoh

> Nous espérons à terme pouvoir vous offrir une offre web+papier unique en son genre et envahir la planète de lapins débiles.


CANARD PC fait partir le gras ET la tâche[/b] en géant sur le parlement de Singapour si vous le faites !!!!

Quoique je me demande si y a internet dans le couloir de la mort   :<_<:

----------


## Zenodius

> Nous avions fait un édito pour expliquer pourquoi Ivan partait. Il a eu une opportunité que l'on a qu'une fois dans sa vie et, apès une long mois de réflexion, il a décidé de tenter sa chance.


Merci Monsieur 19.5, en tant que fidèle (fan ?) du canard, je l'ai bel et bien lu, mais... Je suis quelqu'un de curieux par nature, et je me demande, qu'est ce qui peut être mieux que de travailler dans ce merveilleux magazine plein de lapins débiles ?
Mais peut être que, comme parfois, et même souvent, la vérité est ailleurs ?   ::rolleyes::  





Ps : Ivan, si t'a été recruté pour remonter la franchise "Guy Roux Manager", là c'est décidé, je boude!   ::ninja::

----------


## Stifler

> tant que les mots croisés sont aussi doublés ça me va.



+1   ::wub::

----------


## Dartagnan

Question con... Comment ça se passe au niveau des tarifs d'abonnement?

Du coup le petit papier de ré-abonnement que j'ai reçu n'ai plus applicable... Je me trompe?  ::blink::

----------


## Breizhim

Amusant ... cette news apparaît au moment où je m'apprêtais à quitter Joystick.

----------


## Dartagnan

Serait peut-être temps!  ::ninja::

----------


## shadowRR

Dur,dur l'attente qui se prolonge...Mais longue vie a Canard pc quand même,et joyeuses fêtes a tous  :P

----------


## douarf

dites, heu, les lapins débiles en plastique, moi je trouverai ça vraiment tres cool, alors à quand les goodies CPC?   ::wub::  
 Tous les 15 jours, c'est pas mal, on aura un Mag + gros à lire au WC (seul endroit où on vient pas nous faire iech pendant qu'on lit ce magajine génial)

 Au fait les gars, des fois je lis les TESTS de jeu qui m'ibnteresse pas des masses, rien que pour pouvoir me marrer avec vos déconnades,alors continuez comme ça, changez rien ,hein  :;):

----------


## Clark

C'est vrai qu'on va l'acheter moins souvent, mais je doute qu'il me faille 2 semaines pour le lire...
Ce qui m'inquiète le plus, c'est les news: elles risquent de n'être plus de première fraîcheur lors de la parution...

Maintenant, tant que l'esprit reste le même et qu'on a droit aux mots croisés ET au sudoku, tout va bien :D

----------


## nikos

Je suis sceptique

Il y a bien longtemps
Il y avait un mag de qualite moyenne qui etait hebdomadaire
Sur amstrad cpc si mes souvenirs sont bons avec danbiss et danboss pour les cheats et  bellamy pour les illustrations (si je confonds pas)
Le dit mag est passe mensuel ou bi mensuel et est mort peut de temps apres.....


Ce qui faisais la force de cpc  et sa particularite c'etait sa sortie reguliere.....et tous les 15j vous allez mettre les news des derniers jours ou d'y a  15j que tout le monde connait deja?

----------


## Shivaranounet

> Tous les 15 jours, c'est pas mal, on aura un Mag + gros à lire au WC (seul endroit où on vient pas nous faire iech pendant qu'on lit ce magajine génial)


Euh, si je ne me trompe, le but des WC c'est justement de iech...  :mrgreen:

----------


## captain_torche

> et tous les 15j vous allez mettre les news des derniers jours ou d'y a 15j que tout le monde connait deja?


De toutes façons, même avec une parution hebdomadaire et une consultation régulière du forum, on avait déjà du réchauffé, hein.

Sinon, c'est normal que la date de la news ait été modifiée ?

----------


## nikos

> De toutes façons, même avec une parution hebdomadaire et une consultation régulière du forum, on avait déjà du réchauffé, hein.
> 
> Sinon, c'est normal que la date de la news ait été modifiée ?


non non il y a tjs ds news differentes

mais c'est plus facile sur une semaine que sur deux

----------


## Mr Sheep

On veut des nouvelles news ! Nom d'un petit bonhomme en mousse !

----------


## Yuki

Oui j'aime Canard PC, oui j'aime les lapins débiles (et/ou crétins), oui j'aime bien la nouvelle formule et non je n'aime pas les épinards à la confiture de fraise sur lit de noix de coco/asperges ...

Longue vie aux débiles ... euh je veux dire aux lapins débiles

----------


## Haga

Moi je dis que c'est mieux. Ce qui fait la force de CPC c'est la façon dont c'est écrit. 
Que les news soit fraiches ou pas, ca change rien du moment que on les a. Qu'on me dises que Gates et jobs se sont battus le lundi 14 et que je l'apprenne le lendemain ou 2 semaines après ca changera rien. Ce qui est important, c'est de le savoir et de voir le regard que porte CPC sur ce fait.

Pis arrêter de râler ca sert à rien. Je pense qu'ils savent mieux que nous ce qu'ils font. Les forumeurs sont et restent minoritaires. 

Lachez pas le morceau CPC

ps : zenodius, comparer CPC à Joystick juste de l'extérieur ca apporte quoi? C'est comme dire que les mensuels se ressemble. Alors que tu sais que le contenu est complètement différent... C'est con mais c'est comme dire que peugeot et ford c'est pareil parce que ça a 4 roues... fin moi, ce que j'en pense...

----------


## papauru

bonne nouvelle !

----------


## Pierre

> P.-S. : Je profite également de cette news pour demander au gars qui a garé sa voiture de merde devant le parking de la déplacer, ou de la brûler avant que je m'énerve.



Une solution : http://www.youparklikeanasshole.com/

----------


## Mungo Park

> C'est con mais c'est comme dire que peugeot et ford c'est pareil parce que ça a 4 roues... fin moi, ce que j'en pense...


Euh ya une différence ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Euh ya une différence ?


non.
C'est pas comme Peugeot et Lamborghini. Ou Peugeot et Ferrari.
Ouais, je hais peugeot, mais c'est normal non ?

----------


## Harker

Moi j' aurais deu choses a dire

1- Je suis haitué a lire des mensuels et de toute facon les news c' est jamais tt frais enfin apres CPC apporte tjrs une fraicheur du fait de sa parution reguliere mais bon l' avantage sera que parfois meme si c' est vacheemnt bien ecrit ect quand on a que quatre test et qu' il y a pas un jeu qui nous branche dessu bas ca enleve un peu de piquant...

2-Pk ya point de news sur le site aujourd' hui?

Longue vie a CCCP euh non a CPC pardon...

----------


## Zenodius

> Moi je dis que c'est mieux. Ce qui fait la force de CPC c'est la façon dont c'est écrit. 
> Que les news soit fraiches ou pas, ca change rien du moment que on les a. Qu'on me dises que Gates et jobs se sont battus le lundi 14 et que je l'apprenne le lendemain ou 2 semaines après ca changera rien. Ce qui est important, c'est de le savoir et de voir le regard que porte CPC sur ce fait.


+1   :;):  





> ps : zenodius, comparer CPC à Joystick juste de l'extérieur ca apporte quoi? C'est comme dire que les mensuels se ressemble. Alors que tu sais que le contenu est complètement différent... C'est con mais c'est comme dire que peugeot et ford c'est pareil parce que ça a 4 roues... fin moi, ce que j'en pense...


-1   ::o:  

En fait, tu as pas dutout comprit ce que j'ai dit, que Canard PC sorte toutes les semaines, toutes les deux semaines, tout les mois, je m'en fous j'AIME CPC.   ::wub::  
Ce qui je soulignais, c'est qu'à l'origine, les beaux gosses qui forment actuellement la rédac de CPC (si on exepte les trois jeunots arrivés en cours de route) sont des anciens de Joystick qui sont partit pour proposer quelque chose de différent : Le premier magazine hebdromadaire du jeux-vidéos PC... Mais voilà, là c'est le drame, ils se rapprochent de ce qu'ils faisaient avant ! Attention à ton erreur, je n'ai jamais comparé le CPC de maintenant avec le Joystick de maintenant, mais bien le CPC de maintenant vis à vis de se qu'ils va devenir, en comparaison au Joystick d'avant, et là, si tu comprends maintenant, je peux officiellement te dire, que tu comprends pas ce qui est simple.   ::ninja::  



Voilà, rien à dire de plus, longue vie à CPC !

----------


## Ouaflechien

> En fait, tu as pas dutout comprit ce que j'ai dit, que Canard PC sorte toutes les semaines, toutes les deux semaines, tout les mois, je m'en fous j'AIME CPC.   
> Ce qui je soulignais, c'est qu'à l'origine, les beaux gosses qui forment actuellement la rédac de CPC (si on exepte les trois jeunots arrivés en cours de route) sont des anciens de Joystick qui sont partit pour proposer quelque chose de différent : Le premier magazine hebdromadaire du jeux-vidéos PC... Mais voilà, là c'est le drame, ils se rapprochent de ce qu'ils faisaient avant ! Attention à ton erreur, je n'ai jamais comparé le CPC de maintenant avec le Joystick de maintenant, mais bien le CPC de maintenant vis à vis de se qu'ils va devenir, en comparaison au Joystick d'avant, et là, si tu comprends maintenant, je peux officiellement te dire, que tu comprends pas ce qui est simple.   
> ...


gneu   ::huh::  

sinon cpc n'est pas le premier hebdo jeux vidéo mais c'est un détail.

----------


## captain_torche

Surtout que si je ne m'abuse, Joy était un hebdo au début, et il a ensuite évolué pour devenir mensuel, limite cartonné avec un dos carré/collé (et un Dévédé).
Les auteurs de CPC ne sont pas partis de Joy pour se démarquer de cette optique, juste pour pouvoir préserver un peu de leur liberté horaire (et j'imagine, d'expression, un peu), suite au rachat de Joy par Future.

CPC a eu besoin au début d'être hebdomadaire (avec tout ce que ça engendre : prix d'appel bas, "raffraichissement" toutes les semaines en linéaire, news régulières et à jour) pour se démarquer des autres parutions, parce que le budget promo était loin d'être conséquent.
Maintenant qu'il a une base de fidèles conséquente, ils peuvent se permettre de passer en bimensuel pour plein de raisons également (céder au chantage des femmes qui menacent de retourner chez leur mère, voir à quoi ressemble le petit Hugo qui grandit en scrèd, éventuellement pouvoir récupérer un peu des 3 ans de sommeil en retard, etc).

----------


## Zarkoff

> Surtout que si je ne m'abuse, Joy était un hebdo au début, et il a ensuite évolué pour devenir mensuel, limite cartonné avec un dos carré/collé (et un Dévédé).


 Ah que de souvenir, Dan Biss, Dan Boss, B. Bellamy et ses Ballamynettes... oui je suis vieux, j'ai connu ça... un temps ou Joy parlait de l'amastrad CPC 6128 et ou la moitié du magazine était consacré aux pokes !! (d'ailleurs zont sorti plus tard, une Bible des Pokes !!)

Enfin je pense que parmis les gens de CPC aujourd'hui, aucun n'était à Joystick quand c'était Hebdo, mais je peux me tromper...

Sinon c'est sympa finalement 64 pages... j'ai pas eu le temps de finir CPC durant mon trajet en RER A ce matin, chose qui n'arrive jamais avec la version 'toutes les semaines'...

----------


## fabiouchka

> Pendant la période des fêtes, qui débute pour nous ce week-end, il se peut que vous assistiez à une avalanche de fautes d'orthographe et un minimum syndical de news, la plupart de l'équipe étant partie quelques jours en vacances. Veuillez par avance nous excuser de cet excès de fainéantise.
> 
> Bonnes fêtes et encore merci à tous !!!


Excès de fainéantise... je rêve !
Bonnes fêtes à vous, merci pour ce que vous avez fait, et bravo pour ce que vous allez faire.

----------


## Zeb

Hebdo, hétéro ou bi, peu importe moi j'aime !   ::):  

Longue vie à toute l'équipe et au papier !

----------


## Goji

Le nouveau format me plaît bien, big up the duckz !  ::):

----------


## Mytho

Ben la c'est sur c'est le minimum syndical 2 News en 1 journée   ::):  
Mince depuis hier je découvre se que signifie le mot travail.

Allez bon courage les gars

----------


## Zenodius

> Les auteurs de CPC ne sont pas partis de Joy pour se démarquer de cette optique, juste pour pouvoir préserver un peu de leur liberté horaire (et j'imagine, d'expression, un peu), suite au rachat de Joy par Future.


Heu... Si je ne m'abuse la création de CPC a eut lieu bien avant le rachat de Joystick par Future.

----------


## El Gringo

> Heu... Si je ne m'abuse la création de CPC a eut lieu bien avant le rachat de Joystick par Future.


Tu t'abuses.

----------


## Guest

> Tu t'abuses.


Un des premiers autoviols de l'histoire... On appelle le Guiness?

----------


## Zenodius

Merde... Et je me prends une correction par le Gringo. >_<°

Bon, alors j'abdique, et au passsage je comprends mieux beaucoup de chose, je me coucherai moins con ce soir, comme quoi... On peut survivre avec des certitude totalement fausse.

Pour la peine, je m'auto-flagèlerai jusqu'à ce que douleur s'en suive...

----------


## ducon

> Une solution : http://www.youparklikeanasshole.com/

----------


## theo_le_zombie

CPC style for life   :B):  
sauf quand il rabache un peu trop ... ( du genre la meme news sur le changement de format trois fois de suite )

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> CPC style for life   
> sauf quand il rabache un peu trop ... ( du genre la meme news sur le changement de format trois fois de suite )


Ben oui mais malgré ca, il y aura du monde qui viendra se demander pourquoi ils l'ont pas trouvé la semaine creuse.

----------


## mowoa

Pourquoi vous ressortez la même news a chaque fois   ::ninja::

----------


## Breizhim

Je vous soutien à fond ! Votre site fonctionne bien sur Wii (fonctionnel depuis aujourd'hui). Voilà, deux plombes pour écrire un message... ça encourage l'écriture Essemesse. Bon courage les loulous. Je dois envoyer ma lettre de désabonnement à Joystick (paix à son âme).

----------


## Mr.Gérald

C'est un choix déchirant que vous me faites là. 

D'un côté, chaque semaines, j'avais dequoi m'injecter ma dose de canard pc. 
Je vivais au rythme des mercredis, sachant que mes 20 minutes quotidiennes aux toilettes 
allaient être ponctuées d'hilarité, de cynisme bon enfant (?), 
le tout recouvrant l'une de mes passion, le jeuvidéo.

Désormais, il va me falloir lire mon journal avec retenue, ne pas être hâtif pour ne pas le finir trop vite.
Prendre mon temp sur la grille de mots croisés, relire à deux fois les news s'il le faut, 
et boire canard pc jusqu'à la moindre ligne en bas de casse en corps -2.
Détailler chaque illustration de D.Couly en l'analysant comme je le faisais étant jeune en histoire de l'art
sur les peintures de D.Velasquez.
Bref, je vais devoir faire en sorte de garder un bout de mon canard pc pour chaque lendemain.

A la lecture de l'édito de ce dernier numéro, la peur me saisit le ventre.
J'ai cru à l'ébauche d'une mauvaise nouvelle, comme j'y avais eue droit lors du départ de votre équipe
à l'époque de Joystick. 
Mais bien vite, les lignes qui suivaient, me rassuraient sur la consolidation du canard,
et le fait qu'il devienne Bi-mensuel me console du fait que je ne le retrouverais plus 
chaque semaines dans ma boîte aux lettres.
Car en fin de compte, cela me prouve, qu'il n'est pas pret de s'arrêter de nous faire rire, 
de nous informer, et d'être notre compagnon de fortune lors de ces petits moments privilégiers
au petit coin.

Vive Canard pc ! Et à bientôt dans 15 jours. :-)

----------


## poi

vot' mag est un peu tout pourri quand même! et cher avec sa la teup'!!!!

----------


## finsh

OMG un fan de sony. il est la les mecs on l'a retrouvé.
Mais qu'est ce que les taupes ont à voir la dedans?

----------


## jp_math

> C'est un choix déchirant que vous me faites là. 
> 
> D'un côté, chaque semaines, j'avais dequoi m'injecter ma dose de canard pc. 
> Je vivais au rythme des mercredis, sachant que mes 20 minutes quotidiennes aux toilettes 
> allaient être ponctuées d'hilarité, de cynisme bon enfant (?), 
> le tout recouvrant l'une de mes passion, le jeuvidéo.
> 
> {...}


J'ai une solution pour toi...

http://www.vidaldelafamille.com/medi...01-IMOSSEL.htm
2 gélules pendant 8 jours à l'arrivée de CPC à la maison... Et plus de problèmes de retenue.

Merci Canard PC!  :B):

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Je suis sceptique
> 
> Sur amstrad cpc si mes souvenirs sont bons avec danbiss et danboss pour les cheats et  bellamy pour les illustrations (si je confonds pas)
> Le dit mag est passe mensuel ou bi mensuel et est mort peut de temps apres.....
> Ce qui faisais la force de cpc  et sa particularite c'etait sa sortie reguliere.....et tous les 15j vous allez mettre les news des derniers jours ou d'y a  15j que tout le monde connait deja?



Y'en a qui devraient rester à présenter la Star Ac...

Parce que confondre Amstrad Cent Pour Cent et Joystick Hebdo quand même, faut le faire...

----------


## Guest

Surtout que ça sert à rien de poser des questions, là la rédac est en vacances.

----------


## AliloH

en clair on est en train de perdre notre temps ici.

----------


## Mr.Gérald

Joyeux noel à tous ^^

----------


## AliloH

c'est vrai ne perdons pas de vue l'essentiel en cette période bénie par le dieu du markéting, alors joyeux noel

----------


## Kas3rkin

On a même pas une news qui nous souhaite Noyeux Joël ???

C'est inadmissible :mrgreen:

----------


## lapinos

moi, je trouve que c'est une bonne idée, vous ne trouviez pas qu'il y avait souvent "redite" entre les infos du site web et certains numéros papiers quand l'actu était creuse en octobre/novembre?

Si cela leur permet de renouer avec un journalisme plus pointu, des interviews, des sujets nouveaux, et faire moins de "déclaration AFP" (qui seront  sur le site), moi je m'en réjouis, cela faisait quand même bien 6 mois que les blagues étaient moins poilantes (regardez donc les premiers numéros pour comparer). On sentait bien que l'équipe était usée...

Donc moins je vais rien changer j'irai simplement moins souvent chez le libraire, et mon porte monnaie est content...

----------


## aloxbollox

> Personne ne sortira de cet immeuble avant de m'avoir rendu le paquet de choco-BN qui a disparu de dedans mon sac.


Zavez pas un intranet pour ce genre de conneries ?   ::sad::

----------

